
Death to the Space Infidels (Tabs vs. Spaces) - mrburton
https://blog.codinghorror.com/death-to-the-space-infidels/
======
mrburton
Just to kick this off with a spicy little argument "Developers Who Use Spaces
Make More Money Than Those Who Use Tabs"

[https://stackoverflow.blog/2017/06/15/developers-use-
spaces-...](https://stackoverflow.blog/2017/06/15/developers-use-spaces-make-
money-use-tabs/)

